# The downside to the Scottish Roll



## Alex (15/9/15)

The downside to the Scottish Roll

submitted 3 hours ago by sgthotpotatoe

Recently jumped on the band wagon, and im loving it!! found one down side today. co-worker said here try this juice you will love it! I dont.......

really? i have 19 more hits to go? damn you.....

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3l1x6u/the_downside_to_the_scottish_roll/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (15/9/15)

Hahahahaha


----------



## kev mac (30/9/15)

Alex said:


> The downside to the Scottish Roll
> 
> submitted 3 hours ago by sgthotpotatoe
> 
> ...


@Alex ,I've been using the Scottish Roll on my gear and l'm really impressed with the efficiency and flavor.I think who ever came up with it deserves a medal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @Alex ,I've been using the Scottish Roll on my gear and l'm really impressed with the efficiency and flavor.I think who ever came up with it deserves a medal.



Hi @kev mac, the guy who brought this to light is a Scottish redditor known as /u/cheesebanana. And thanks to him, many atty's are coming back from the dead.

It really is a monumental improvement for us vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

Big ups to the Scottish roll 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------

